# DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics



## alinasquid (Mar 4, 2005)

Do It Yourself Car Seat Cover Removal
*Step one:* Remove seat cushions from the vehicle in question, these came out of a VW Golf MK 4 if you need assistance in removing the actual seats, its fairly easy. I'm a petite girl and I had zero issues. The rear cushions basically pop off with one pull at the front tab and then unhinge from the rear. The actual rear top cushions need to be unbolted from the back. Same goes for the front seats. There are two bols in the front on the floor in the center .Once you remove the caps from the rear of the side rails, they just slide off. 
*Step two:* Flip the cushions over and find the black plastic that is tucked underneath the metal framing. The easiest way to do this is start at the exposed section and with a screwdriver
pull a small peice out and then pull towards you. Do this all the way around and the metal frame basically falls off. It looks like this: 
















Step Three:/ Starting at one side GENTLY pull the cover from the foam. As you start to do this you come to some channeling in the foam and those dreaded metal bars with the upside down bent into itself hook at both ends. I reccomend finding a good tool to pull with. I DO NOT reccomend undoing the hooks via manual distortion as you will need these again. This part requires PATIENCE. If you dont have the patience dont attempt this get someone to help you as you could destroy the foam cushion. I used a variety of tools until i figured out that a paint can opener of the metal variety works best. It has a little hook at the top and a bottle opener thing at the top and I think cost me $1 at Home Depot. It looks like this: 








*Step four:* Using the tool of your choice, hook into the metal loop at the top and pull slightly out note that I said out and not UP. This requires a little manipulation of the foam part but is pretty hands on, theres no real way to explain it, when you see it you'll understand. Try from a few angles I promise it just takes a little manipulation and not sheer force. I am a small girl and once I got the technique down it required very little actual force. I did not bend any of the metal rods in any way. They do not need bending to come off. I promise. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























*Step five:* Once you get the metal rod out of the channel flip it over and do the other side. I highly reccomend doing the two sides first and then the centers top, bottom, then middle as 
it makes the foam easier to manipulate. The rods just slide out of this little fabric pouch and can be set aside. Once you have these off you can wash the covers or reupholster them as you like. DO NOT PUT THE COVERS IN THE DRYER. Leave them out to air dry as it will probably warp the foam if it goes in the dryer. 
























Replacement of covers is basically the same but backwards. I reccomend patience. I did it in a short amount of time. Once you get the hang of it, it is really quite a simple task. 
Ms. AlinaSquid signing off.


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics (alinasquid)*

Thanks for the write-up & pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## customstevo (Apr 20, 2006)

This is definatley the coolest thing i have ever seeen in my life, I can't wait to pull my cardboard hard leather out.


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics (alinasquid)*

Sweet DIY . . . do you know how seat heaters are attached to the inside of the covers? or are they attached to the foam cushion?
I know the seats in the pictures don't have heaters but just wondering if you have had any experience with heated seats.
Thanks in advance


----------



## jbrone (May 13, 2005)

Thanks so much. Now I might try tackling my Golf III seats.


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics (alinasquid)*

Thanks! I'm saving this one


----------



## java959 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics (alinasquid)*

Found this thread when researching a way to remove the rear seat cushions of my Jetta. 
Great information which helped me immensely. I didn't, however, have to use the 'paint can' tool. I just used my hands and as the thread poster stated, you just need to have PATIENCE. 
My rear seats had a purple crayon stain







as a result of my daughter dropping it behind her car seat. A few days out in the hot sun and melted purple crayon. After an initial cleaning with Goof Off followed by a cold gentle wash in the washing machine then cleaning with Shout and another cold gentle wash in the washing machine, the melted purple crayon stain is gone.
Couldn't have done that without this thread to help me remove the rear seat covers. Thanks!


----------



## Miyagisan (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics (java959)*

Does anyone have experience removing the covers on the FRONT seats?


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: DIY Removing Seat Covers with pics (Miyagisan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Miyagisan* »_Does anyone have experience removing the covers on the FRONT seats?

It goes something like this, although somewhat more complicated by the fact that modern cars (Mk4 and Mk5) have side impact airbags in the front seats... This Corrado did not:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3314208


----------



## SYRO (Jun 18, 2013)

*Removing seat covers - clear photos dearest*

Is possible to sent us more and clear photos please?
kONSTANTINOS :wave:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

SYRO said:


> Is possible to sent us more and clear photos please?
> kONSTANTINOS :wave:


Good luck with that. AlinaSquid hasn't posted since 2006.


----------

